# تقييم معماري - مخطط - تنسيق مواقع-تقنية بناء -تصميم داخلي- خارج قسم العمارة والتخطيط



## مخطط موهوب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

:6:نريد ان نعمل احصائية 
لجميع اقسام العمارة والتخطيط والذين يزورون الموقع من خارج قسم العمارة والتخطيط

نريد نح ن المخططين ان نعمل استراتيجية مستقبلية لهذا الملتقى 
ارجو من جميع الي يزورون هذا الموضوع انة يشارك في عمل الاستبانة المطروحة
وراح يتبين بعدين حاجة في بالي راح اسويها :56: :1:


----------



## مخطط موهوب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو تثبيت الموضوع لعمل الدراسة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ما هو المطلوب بالضبط؟


----------



## مخطط موهوب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

نبي نشوف نسب تخصص كل واحد من الاعضاء
وبناء عليها يمكن تقسيم قسم العمارة واتخطيط الى اكثر من قسم


----------



## مخطط موهوب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

من خلال تقييم يوم واحدالتقييم يلاحظ ان
نسبة الزوار المعمارين هم اعلى نسبة في زيارة للقسم
عمارة










62.50%_تخطيط_









12.50%تنسيق مواقع









0%تقنية بناء









0%تصميم داخلي









12.50%من خارج هذة الاقسام









12.50%
المصوتون: *8*.
اتمنى كل من يقراء الموضوع ان يضع تخصصة ضمن التقييم
وطلب خاص ان يذكر كل عضو تخصصة


----------



## معماري فقط (14 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا تخصصي عمارة وقد صوت بذلك


----------



## entisar (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اني مهندسة معماريه اريد الحصول على مخططات لكلية تقنيه هندسيةواشكر جهودكم المميزة ولكم الموفقية


----------



## tassa1252002 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعد كده فى شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انا تخصص عمارة داخلية ووضعت تصويتي بذلك واتمنى ان تحقق اللي في بالك 
ربنا معاك


----------



## م. عبدالعزيز (14 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا تخصصي تخطيط عمراني وصوت بذلك ..


----------



## nazik (14 ديسمبر 2006)

نا تخصصي ديكور داخلي واريد مشاريع تخرج كامله


----------



## محمدgis (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا الله*

خريج شعبة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بس اصوت على اية اقسام اخرى ولا اية باظبط ؟


----------



## مخطط موهوب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على التفاعل مع الموضوع 
الجميع ماشي صح على حسب الخطة 
ارجو من جميع الاعضاء التصويت بتخصصة
اما بالنسبة لك ياخ محمد gis انت تبع قسم التخطيط على حسب اتفاقنا اليوم


----------



## م / رانية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا من خارج القسم فأنا مهندسة إنشائية


----------



## مخطط موهوب (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندسة رانية 
ونعتز بمشارتك في القسم
بس انا اعتقد انك تتبعين لهندسة تقنية البناء
واللة اعلم


----------



## مخطط مدن (16 ديسمبر 2006)

تخصصي التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ، طبعاً بكل اعتزاز ..


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 ديسمبر 2006)

انا تخصصى عمارة واصوت لذلك


----------



## مخطط موهوب (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اللة يعزك يامخطط مدن


----------



## Ms.A plus (21 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا عمارة داخلية لكن صوت لتصميم داخلي بس ما ادري اذا عمارة ولا تصميم داخلى؟؟؟؟


----------



## شورى (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*عنوان*

الاخ مخطط موهوب
تحيه طيبه
استطلاع جميل ورائع
وبودي اعرف منك المهام والادوار التي يقوم بها اصحاب هذه التخصصات
عماره - تخطيط - تقنية بناء - تصميم داخلي
واتمنى من خلال هذا الاستطلاع ان تصل الى مرادك وتتحفنا بافكارك
ودمتم بود


----------



## raindrop (28 ديسمبر 2006)

may allah bless u all w inshalla benshof daiman eljdeed w elmofeed


----------



## م.مشاعل (3 يناير 2007)

*لكم الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم
ونتمنى لكم التوفيق في هذه الدراسة 
وان يكون ضمن اهدافكم عمل تصنيف كل تخصص
بحيث يسهل على المتصفح الوصول للقسم ثم للمواضيع التي يبحث فيه

تخصصي هو (تصميم داخلي) وكنت من اوائل المصوتين

وكل عام والجميع بخير*​


----------



## المهندس خلودي (3 يناير 2007)

هلا والله بمخططنا الموهوب 

تم التصويت يالغالي

تخصص عمارة


----------



## architecte algerie (3 يناير 2007)

انا طالبة هندسة معمارية في الجزائر ما في تخصوصات ندرس كل شي في 5 سنوات


----------



## architecte algerie (3 يناير 2007)

انا طالبة هندسة معمارية جزائرية .في الجامعة الجزائرية ما في تخصوصات نحن ندرس كل شي في 5 سنوات


----------



## ragabgogo (3 يناير 2007)

هل يمكن مساعدتي في ايجاد عمل مناظير علي الأنترنت وانا في البيت اي لزيادة الخل مع العلم بأنني والحمد لله اجيد العمل علي الثري دي ماكس


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 يناير 2007)

اخوكم معماري / أشرف الكرم

تخصصي طبعا عمارة 

فالعمارة هي ام الفنون
وهي الشاهد على كل العصور
على مر العصور

وفي انتظار ما سيؤل اليه الموضوع من نتائج

مشكورا اخونا المخطط الموهوب


----------



## مخطط موهوب (4 يناير 2007)

architecte algerie قال:


> انا طالبة هندسة معمارية جزائرية .في الجامعة الجزائرية ما في تخصوصات نحن ندرس كل شي في 5 سنوات


 

بالنسبة لك architecte algerie صوتي للقسم الي ترغبينة اكثر من الثاني ولة اولوية عندك 
ومشكورة ياarchitecte algerie


اخوكم/ مخطط موهوب


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

بصراحة انا درست العمارة والتخطيط الاقليمي و تخطيط المدن ووتنسيق المواقع وتقنية البناء والتصميم الداخلي يعني كدة دارسة كل التخصصات ومشروع تخرجي كان تخطيط وتصميم وتنسيق واسكان وعلمت علي عمارة لان مش ينفع اعلم علي اكثر من اختيار ؟!!!!:81: 

للعلم من مصر


----------



## اسلام عباس (7 يناير 2007)

انا بقى لسة متخرج المفروض من قسم عمارة و ان شاء الله عمارة اسكان لفترة من العمر


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (10 يناير 2007)

*E7baaaaat ......... Feen El Mohanesseen*

Eh ya bash mohandseen ento feeen :81: ?? ma3a el 3adad el kebeeeeer men el mohaneseen hena we kol elly 2a3ta tasweet 134 
baasss mesh momken  
ana gally e7bat :80: feen ro7 el mosharka ya shabab :58: ??? :61: mafeeesh ey tafa3ool
:69: 
el mowado3 mesh haya5ood da2aye2 men kol wa7eed we wa7da
     ​


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 يناير 2007)

ya sety la e7bat wla 7aga bas el yomen dol teast ed3elna ya bashmohndsa we ao3dk ba3d el emt7nat haz2k men el rdod bas ed3elnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (11 يناير 2007)

wallahey ya bashmohandes eslam ana bad3elko kolok men 3'eer 2ay 7aga 
we rabena yewafa2ko inshallah 

bas el mawdoo3 dah men shar 12 ya3ney ba2aloh moda kebbera 
ya3ney 3ala 2akal law kan mo3adal 
eltaswwet kol yom yekon han2ol mathalan men 40 2ela 50 sot we yemken 2aktar bkteer kaman law 7asbnaha sa7

we 3ala el 3omom rabenna ma3ako 

walekol mogtaheden naseeb​


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 يناير 2007)

m3lesh ya bashmohndsa bokra haikon fe aktr we aktr inshalah


----------



## rosesunsamar (7 فبراير 2007)

اريد مخططات لكلية هندسة تقنيةعفية كلش ضروري واشكركم على جهودكم


----------

